# Flatshift with MegaSquirt?



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

hi
i fell on some people talking about Flatshift in the Ms forums but didn't really found what i was looking for

anyone have some info about the Flatshift thing?


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Flatshift with MegaSquirt? (PeOpLeG60T)*

Hooks up the same as the launch control


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

humm but how to set it?


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

bump what would be good settings for it? 
do flatshift means WOT shifting with an interruption of power from activating the clutch switch? ?


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

Yes kind of like a low rpm rev limiter


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

so would a 3000rpm soft rev and 10 deg retard could be a good setting?


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

ok, like this is something that we all need with MS







I mean, look at all the threads about confusion where MS is concerned....and now we're flatshifting? Not to be a Poo Poo artist, but just the thought makes me shiver.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

FYI this (ie launch control) does not work with the newest MS code variant. was at pats the other day and we were messing with one and it works fine with the older code (but the crank trigger ign stuff wouldnt) then they fixed that and now the launch control doesnt work.


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Flatshift with MegaSquirt? (PeOpLeG60T)*

Now wait, do you want to be able to flat shift or do you want launch control? Flat shifting is the ability to shift without lifting on the loud pedal because when you clutch the fuel and ignition are "killed" by electric means.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Flatshift with MegaSquirt? (Wraith04)*

obviously!!

according to the manuals you can do both


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Flatshift with MegaSquirt? (Wraith04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wraith04* »_Now wait, do you want to be able to flat shift or do you want launch control? Flat shifting is the ability to shift without lifting on the loud pedal because when you clutch the fuel and ignition are "killed" by electric means.

its essentially the same thing. and really if you are flatshifting you would only need it to hold the car from over-reving for a split second while you slam in the next gear


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Flatshift with MegaSquirt? (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
its essentially the same thing. and really if you are flatshifting you would only need it to hold the car from over-reving for a split second while you slam in the next gear

No over-rev needed because true flatshifting is a fuel and ignition cut when the clutch is depressed. I have not ever used a flat-shift method involving leaving the ignition and fuel on and find that a strange method but if it works, it works.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

the thing is you can set to dump like 20 degrees of timing and/or a fuel cut or spark cut or both when it reaches the hard limit you had set at the triggering of the clutch switch 
at least this is how i understand it
now the menu i got is diffrent from the menu i found in the manuals . i only have the launch control controls in the menu and in the manuals i see both launch and flatshift boxes
mine 








from manuals


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Flatshift with MegaSquirt? (Wraith04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wraith04* »_
I have not ever used a flat-shift method involving leaving the ignition and fuel on and find that a strange method but if it works, it works.


thats the way i see it really. just another thing made posible by the ability to cut some spark out when you have the clutch in and with a built in rev-limiter on top of that you should be able to do it. 
now bare in mind the only time i would EVER use this is for tryin to best my 1/4 mi times and only on a track. i drag very rarely so it would be a "just for sh*ts and grins" sorta thing


----------

